# Cracked Stock



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever had problems after epoxying a cracked stock. I cracked the stock of my weatherwarrior all the way through from the trigger to the bolt handle groove. Im debating on buying a new stock/sending to gunsmith or just epoxying it myself but im afraid of having it crack again while on a hunt. So whats every ones opinion. thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Can't think of a better excuse to buy a new stock!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Epoxies don't hold well on that type of stock. You can get a better stock for around $75 if you watch for a sale at Midway USA, Midsouth shooters supply, or Natchez shooters supply.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the Savage stock, but if it's made with the same type of plastic the cheap Remington synthetic stocks are made from, as stated by Plainsman, epoxy will not stick to it. It could well be the _ONLY_ material epoxy will NOT bond with.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd go to www.boydsgunstock.com
put one on my model 10 to replace the youth stock. Rather happy with it


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The cheap ram-line stocks ($80 if you look hard enough) are better than the cheap plastic Remington stock and im guessing the cheap plastic Savage stock.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Over on the Savage Shooter's website people are selling "take off" Savage stocks,some even brand new, for as much as $40 and as little as the price of shipping. It will cost you $12 to be a member and get into the classifieds, but it is money well spent for every thing savage. Much better than spending $80+ on an after market.


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

+1 to the new stock crowd. 
In my experience synthetic stocks aren't worth it to try and fix after they have cracked. There isnt a whole lot of material to work with and as has been stated already most commonly used epoxies will not effectively bond with them.
On the plus side. Synthetic stocks aren't very expensive and are easy to come by. 
I would cruise around on eBay and GB as alot of people will sell their original stock for dirt cheap if they install an after-market.


----------

